# Ibrew Parkwood



## bcleary (27/11/09)

Morning All
just wondering if anyone else has had any problems with The Owner of Ibrew hbs at parkwood on the gold coast as I have been given very misleading info from him and I am very upset about a purchase I made from him of the Tapadraft keg system only weeks ago.
Big B


----------



## Galamus (27/11/09)

Not very happy with him myself, bought both a regulator and a Mykegonlegs CO2 bottle off him and the reg didnt fit the CO2 bottle :S


----------



## kevo (27/11/09)

I find it interesting there that very little seems to have a price on it in that shop.

There seems to be a good range of bits & pieces for a shop that size and it's location - but old mate is always very patchy on his product's origins, prices and his accent.

Kev


----------



## Nick JD (27/11/09)

kevo said:


> I find it interesting there that very little seems to have a price on it in that shop.
> 
> There seems to be a good range of bits & pieces for a shop that size and it's location - but old mate is always very patchy on his product's origins, prices and his accent.
> 
> Kev



Give him a call and ask him for a price on something ... anything. $10 says he starts the converstion with, "Oh, yes, that's gone up recently due to a shortage." 

Return customers end up paying MORE for the same product. The guy is a nob end. I drive all the way up there only to find he won't give me the same price as a month ago.

I heard him giving advice to another customer, "Lager yeast needs 28 degrees C". That was the last time I went back.

Gold Coast HBSs are lacking woefully. All the ones down the south end sell K&K - same as the supermarkets, but more expensive. 

You've got to drive to Brisbane if you're serious about making beer. 

Vote with your wallet ... don't go back. Soon enough the problem will be solved.


----------



## Bribie G (27/11/09)

With the exception of Coopers cans and the odd bag of dex or a new airlock, I never darken the doors of a LHBS and I've been brewing now for 18 months, I just order virtually everything off CraftBrewer. Why jump in your car and burn up ten bucks of petrol and wear and tear when for that amount in freight you can get a dude to drop it off on your front porch usually next day. Plus CB is a tad nearer to the Gold Coast than Bribie Island, I expect next day delivery would be standard for you guys.


----------



## staggalee (27/11/09)

and by doing a bit of reasonably simple arithmetic............ the more you drink, the more you save.
YIPPEEEEEE :beerbang: 
Now, where did I put that vase down I use for a beer mug...........

stagga.


----------



## Nick JD (27/11/09)

BribieG said:


> With the exception of Coopers cans and the odd bag of dex or a new airlock, I never darken the doors of a LHBS and I've been brewing now for 18 months, I just order virtually everything off CraftBrewer. Why jump in your car and burn up ten bucks of petrol and wear and tear when for that amount in freight you can get a dude to drop it off on your front porch usually next day. Plus CB is a tad nearer to the Gold Coast than Bribie Island, I expect next day delivery would be standard for you guys.



I hear ya, Bribie but last time there I got 50kg of grain ... for $2.20 a kg, I'm in the car! 

Next reason to hit CB is with a cooler full of ice for a bunch of strange and interesting yeasts. I understand they can be sent with ice packs - but I often have to go to the north end of the coast to pick up work-related stuff so it's only 30ks further.


----------

